# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10542"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10542" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10542"></a></div>
<strong>July/August 2012


</strong>I am still being told by a couple of retailers that we’ll see the new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II in late July or early August. Initial stock will be pretty good, though I do expect that all initial preorders won’t be fulfilled with the first batch.</p>
<p>There is a bit of a shortage here in Canada on Canon lenses, there are lots of long running backorders. It does feel like Canon has allocated some manufacturing to the new lens(es) over the older stuff.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder EF 24-70 f/2.8L II <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-REG/Canon_5175B002_24_70mm_f_2_8L_EF_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't wait ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Initial stock will be pretty good



I seriously doubt that - that would mean that they manufacture an adequate stock before selling the lens, and why would Canon do that? Much more likely that they sell the lens the minute the final production assembly is running and start shipping to cps and pre-order customers right away. The "initial stock will be pretty good" sounds like the marketing term for "please don't buy something else before we manufacture enough".


----------



## squarebox (Jul 3, 2012)

I just hope they announce a kit for this lens with the 5dmk3 in Japan before the lens comes out.


----------



## Gcon (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been waiting bloody patiently for my 5D3 + 24-70mm f/2.8L II kit. I'll be well pissed off it they start fulfilling single-order sales before loading up on the kit sales.

There was one benefit in that I didn't end up rushing out and getting the "light leak" 5d3 so am partly thankful for that, but now I'm thinking they need to bring it on and fast. I'm itching to get rid of my old 24-70mm as well.


----------



## photomadnz (Jul 3, 2012)

We are being told (retailer) that the kit will be soft boxed initially which means there are only lenses shipping for a while.... this is interesting... http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1029&thread=41931816


----------



## motorhead (Jul 3, 2012)

What do you mean by "soft box"? I'm in the market for the mk2, but am unhappy at suggestions that if I'm an early adopter I somehow get a less than perfect deal.


----------



## photomadnz (Jul 3, 2012)

What that means is it wont be a kit box yet but 2 separate items for a slightly reduced price. Looks like about $500 saving here so 350-400 USD.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 3, 2012)

motorhead said:


> I'm in the market for the mk2, but am unhappy at suggestions that if I'm an early adopter I somehow get a less than perfect deal.



"early adopter" and "perfect deal" are mutual exclusive - you simply pay $$$ for getting it first.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 4, 2012)

i'm really looking forward to seeing the performance of this lens (based on what the shorty forty is turning out)
I wonder if its going to be 13 times better


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

motorhead said:


> What do you mean by "soft box"? I'm in the market for the mk2, but am unhappy at suggestions that if I'm an early adopter I somehow get a less than perfect deal.



Unfortunately that usually holds true for most things you buy.


----------



## photomadnz (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/Updated-Sales-Start-for-EF24-70mm-F2-8L-II-USM


----------



## rwmson (Jul 5, 2012)

Booo!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Booo!



"Revised schedule: Mid September 2012" will mean October 2012 - Canon is trying to beat the 1dx delay record! And what is "final adjustments in production" supposed to mean?

Btw: nice euphemism "updated sales start...", much nicer than "further delay of..."


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmmm, might have to get a 16-35 to fill in that wide gap. ???


----------



## iaind (Jul 6, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Hmmm, might have to get a 16-35 to fill in that wide gap. ???



Probably need the 8-15 wide open


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 6, 2012)

iaind said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, might have to get a 16-35 to fill in that wide gap. ???
> ...



Lol probably.


----------



## hitobito (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesterday, October 13, 2012, I checked my B & H Photo back ordered Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II (USM) lens and learned that the lens I ordered is available and the order was fulfilled and sent to their warehouse for shipping! I ordered this lens with a credit card guarantee for payment in mid July, 2012. It took three months to fulfill. I expect to receive this lens by Tuesday, Oct. 16th or Wednesday the following day. I am eagerly looking forward to using this lens. I purchased a Tamron AF 28-75mm F/2.8 II F macro (new for $500) and it was a good lens but not the quality of the Canon EF 70-200mm F2.8L II lens, so I ordered the 24-70mm II lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

hitobito said:


> Yesterday, October 13, 2012, I checked my B & H Photo back ordered Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II (USM) lens and learned that the lens I ordered is available and the order was fulfilled and sent to their warehouse for shipping! I ordered this lens with a credit card guarantee for payment in mid July, 2012. It took three months to fulfill. I expect to receive this lens by Tuesday, Oct. 16th or Wednesday the following day. I am eagerly looking forward to using this lens. I purchased a Tamron AF 28-75mm F/2.8 II F macro (new for $500) and it was a good lens but not the quality of the Canon EF 70-200mm F2.8L II lens, so I ordered the 24-70mm II lens.


Wow, local stores have had them going in and out of stock for quite a few weeks. B&H seems to be having issues getting their quotas from Canon. I had heard that there was some friction that caused this, but heve no specifics.


----------

